# Old Lohman Model 870 turkey call



## Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

I found it! Been searching the house up and down looking for my box call. I went to Cabelas to buy a new one because for sure I did not think I would find it. Ouch, box calls cost an arm and a leg.

I saw it a billion times around the house , but when I needed it for scouting, I could not find it. Sound familiar? Very annoying lol!




Remind me what I'm supposed to chalk again? Is it the calls edges or the roof of the call?


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

I know a member here makes Box calls, fess up! :lol:


----------



## JMichael (Apr 12, 2015)

I've never used a box call to actually hunt with (I like slates mostly) but I have an old one that was given to me. It's got 3 eyelets around it. One on the top and one on each side near the bottom. Not sure if they're supposed to hold a rubberband or what. It had chalk already on the lid when I got it so I'm guessing that's where you put it but I'm only guessing.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

Found it! :LOL2: 

_Only use chalk on the underside of the lid. The beveled edges of the call are important in its design, and use of chalk on the edges can wear them down._

https://www.nwtf.org/tips_adventures/tips.php?id=338


----------

